# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  खाना खज़ाना --शाकाहारी व्यंजन

## sangita_sharma

में अपने इस सूत्र में मौसम के अनुसार व्यंजन और अच्चार चटनियाँ तथा बच्चो के टिफिन के लिए नाश्ते ,और कई लज़ीज़ व्यंजन प्रस्तुत करुँगी आप सब भी सहयोग दे

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

आपके पोस्ट्स का इंतज़ार रहेगा..आशा है आप इसमें कुछ continental व्यंजन भी जरूर पेश करेंगी..

----------


## vishash

waiting 4 ur post

----------


## sexysoniya

kya huwa bhul gaye kya

----------


## sangita_sharma

दोस्तों में बहुत ही सेहत के प्रति जागरूक  रहने वाली महिला हु और यही चाहती हु की महिलाएं अपने सेहत का खासकर अपनी हड्डियों और मोटापे का ध्यान रखे इसलिए में सबसे पहले स्वस्थ वर्धक नाश्ते आपको बताना चाहूंगी जो आप चाय के समय या सुबह सवेरे बनाइये और अपने और अपने परिवार को स्वस्थ रखिये 
१)हरी भरी उपमा  --सूजी १ कप सामग्री --१ कप अंकुरित मूंग(उबाले हुए ) ,माध्यम आकर के टमाटर ,(बारीक कटे हुए) ,२ हरी मिर्चें बारीक कटी हुई ,उबली हुई पालक  १ कप उबाली हुई ,गरम पानी २ कप 
विधि --सूजी को भू ले और कडाही में राइ का छोंका लगा करटमाटर और  हरी मिर्च डाल दे फिर पानी डाल कर उबाल ले और नमक डाल दे फिर बची हुई सब्जियां डाल दे और सूजी मिला कर लगातार चलाती रहे नीबू का रस चाहे तो डाल सकती हे फिर पानी सूख्नने पर परोसिये

----------


## sangita_sharma

मकई मसाला इडली --सामग्री --७-८ सादे  आकर की इडलिया प्याज़ गोल आकर में काटे हुए २ हरी मिर्चे मकई आधा कप उबाली हुई ,संभार मसाला ,पिसा भुना जीरा करी पते 

विधि --प्याज़ को थोड़े से तेल में भुन कर अलग निकाल ले और फिर उसी पेन में थोडा सा तेल डाल कर राय और करी पत्ते चटका ले और हरी मिर्च डाले फिर इडली और मकई डाले बचे हुए मसाले नमक आदि डाले और मुंगफली की चटनी के साथ परोंसे

----------


## sangita_sharma

मटर पनीर दलिया पुलाव -- सामग्री -एक कप दलिया थोड़ी सी बिन्स की फलियाँ बारीक कटी हुई गाजर बारीक काटी हुई पनीर ५० ग्राम बारीक काटा हुआ हरी मिर्चे बारीक काटी हुई आधा कप मटर 

विधि-- दलिये को भुन कर रख ले फिर कुकर में तेल गरम करके छोंका लगाये दलिया पानी साड़ी सब्जिय  डाल दे और आखिर में पनीर भी डाल दे कुकर बंद २ सिटी ले दलिया तेयार हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

मुंग मूंगफली का सलाद --इ कप अंकुरित उबले मुंग १ कप उबाली हुई मूंगफली टमाटर बारीक काटा हुआ किसा नारियल बारीक काटी हरी मिर्च आलिव ऑइल

विधि -मुंग और मूंगफली को मिला ले और ओलिव आईल मिला कर टमाटर पिसा जीरा हरी मिर्चे नारियल सब मिला दे कटी धनिया डाले सलाद तैयार हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये कुछ नाश्ते थे अगर आपको पसंद आये तो अवश्य बनाइये दोस्तों क्योंकि  में मारवाड़ी परिवेश से हु तो अब आपको २-३ खास मारवाड़ी व्यंजन बताना चाहूंगी 

पापड़ और बड़ी की सब्जी सामग्री ५-६ पापड़ मुंग के ,१ कपमुंग की  बड़ीहल्दी नमक तेल आमचूर सुखा धनिया आदि मसाले  -विधि --मुंग की बड़ी को उबाल कर रख ले अब पापड के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े कर के पानी में भीगा दे और भीगने पर निकाल ले एक कढाई में तेल गरम करे उसमे जीरा और हरी मिर्च का छौंका लगा कर उबाली हुई बड़ियाँ डाल दे अब भीगे हुए पापड डाले सारे मसाले डाले और आखिर में थोडा सा आमचूर या दही फेंट कर डाले स्वादिष्ट सब्जी तैयार हे

----------


## vishash

happy holi with slimsima:lips:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *kamal ji* maine aapko farmayishi dishes banake post karne ko nahi kaha .maine kaha jo bhi aap daily banate hn unhi ki ek photo le liya kijiye . baaki sab bhi agar possible ho to apni apni thali ki picture lekar yahan upload karein .different jagah ki different food ko dekhna sabhi k liye interesting hoga ...


हैन्न्नन्न ....कमल जी.............? वीर जी / भा जी / भापा जी   लिख्द्याँ हत्थ दुखदे सी?
हे मुर्ख शिरोमणि....मैंने अभी अभी मूली वाले परांठे खाए हैं दही के साथ . 
अब क्या उनकी फोटो खीच कर रख लेता?
अगर इस सूत्र को/इस पोस्ट को अक्ष जी ( हास्य सेनापति जी ) पढ़ रहे हों, तो आप कृपया इस मूर्खाधिराज को यह बताएं क्या यह मेरे लिए सम्भव है?

अच्छा आप यह काम करो आप अपनी दिनचर्या में जब भी भोजन करें आप मात्र तीन दिन की वह फ़ोटोज़ यहाँ प्रेषित करें इस तरह कम से कम छः फोटो अवश्य आ ही जाएगी.

----------


## logical indian

> simple .thode se paani mein ande ki tarah ubaalo .fir cheelkar namak lagakar khao . agar ab kamal ji shakkar****i k paraunthe banane ki recipe bata dein to wo alag baat h haha


शुक्रिया जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<
पर बात असल मे यह है जनाब की पानी मे डालकर उबालने पर यदि शकरकंद थोड़ा ज्यादा उबल गई तो फट जाएगी और पानी इसके अंदर चला जाएगा जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>> इसके अलावा पानी में डालकर पकाने पर इसका मिठास भी काफी कम हो जाता है जनाब <<<<<<< और नमक डालकर खाना हमे पसंद नही है जनाब <<<<<
पहले तो जनाब क्या था की हमारी दादी हमे चूल्हे पर पकाकर दिया करती थी जनाब <<<<< खाना बनाने के बाद गरम राख मे शकरगंद को डबाकर रख देती थी फिर वो पक जाती थी <<< एकदम मीठी मीठी <<<<
अब चोके तो हें बट चूल्हे कहां हे जनाब <<<<<< :central 141: <<<<<<
इसलिए जनाब कोई दूसरा तरीका पूछ रहा था में तो <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## logical indian

> तीन तरीके हैं जिनसे मैं  शकरकंद को पकाने के लिए प्रयोग में लाता हूँ.....
> यह  शकरकंद आजकल के दिनों में ही आती है,
> आप ऐसे करें.....आधा किलो शकरकंद कुकर में डाल कर एक सीटी आने तक उबाल कर, कुकर में से भाप फ़ौरन निकाल दें. किन्तु कुकर खोले नही बस भाप निकाल दें, और शकरकंद को पांच मिनट्स तक पानी में ही रहने दे.
> शकरकंद को देखे अगर वह ज्यादा गल गयी है तो ठन्डे  पानी में डाल दें अन्यथा शकरकंद को छील कर नमक नीम्बू लगा कर स्वाद से खाएं और खिलाएं.
> 
> अगर आपने शकरकंद को भून कर खाना है तो आप धीमी आंच पर नॉन स्टिक फ्राई पेन अथवा तवे पर भूने, थोड़ी थोड़ी  देर बाद इसे पलटाते रहें.. भुनने पर आपको पता है शकरकंद का क्या करना है सो वह करें....
> 
> तीसरा तरीका ... माइक्रोवेव में भुने....आधाकिलो शकरकंद को माइक्रोवेव ने तीन मिनट्स के लिए रखें देखे भुन  गयी है अथवा नही , न भूनने पर थोड़ा सा और समय दे दें. पर माइक्रोवेव में भूनने के बाद आप इसे रखें नही, जल्दी से छील कर खा लें.


शुक्रिया जनाब <<< :salut:<<< तीन मे से दो तरीके प्रयोग लाकर देखते है जनाब <<<<<<

----------


## gulabo

> शुक्रिया जनाब <<< :salut:<<< तीन मे से दो तरीके प्रयोग लाकर देखते है जनाब <<<<<<


एक तरीका और है जनाब शकरकंद के थोडा सा घी लगा के कुकर में डाल के पका ले एक सिटी तक ! फिर खा ले जनाब बहुत टेस्टी लगेगी !

----------


## ashwanimale

> एक तरीका और है जनाब शकरकंद के थोडा सा घी लगा के कुकर में डाल के पका ले एक सिटी तक ! फिर खा ले जनाब बहुत टेस्टी लगेगी !


हुम्म! उसके छिलके पर देशी घी! क्या वह घी अंदर जाकर शकरकंद को स्वादिष्ट कर पायेगा

----------


## gulabo

> हुम्म! उसके छिलके पर देशी घी! क्या वह घी अंदर जाकर शकरकंद को स्वादिष्ट कर पायेगा


हाँ कुछ कुछ और उस चिकनाई कि वजह से वो कुकर के चिपकेगी नही जी !

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज कल बाज़ार में एक बहुत उत्तम वास्तु आई हुयी है , 
गुणों की खान/भंडार है... विटामिन 'सी' से भरपूर ...... वह है आंवला.




आंवला विटामिन 'सी' का  सर्वोत्तम और प्राकृतिक स्रोत है। इसमें विद्यमान विटामिन 'सी' नष्ट नहीं  होता। आंवला दाह, पाण्डु, रक्तपित्त, अरुचि, त्रिदोष, दमा, खांसी, श्वास  रोग, कब्ज, क्षय, छाती के रोग, हृदय रोग, मूत्र विकार आदि अनेक रोगों को  नष्ट करने की शक्ति रखता है। वीर्य को पुष्ट करके पौरुष बढ़ाता है, चर्बी  घटाकर मोटापा दूर करता है। सिर के केशों को काले, लम्बे व घने रखता है।  जैसे देवताओं में ब्रह्मा-विष्णु-महेश हैं वैसे ही आयुर्वेद में हरड़-बहेड़ा  और आंवला की कीर्ति है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*
विभिन्न भाषाओं में नाम :  संस्कृत- आमलकी धात्री। हिन्दी- आंवला। मराठी- काम्वट्ठा, आंवला। गुजराती-  आँवला। कन्नड़-मलयालम- नेल्लि। तमिल- नेल्लिकाई। तेलुगू- उशीरिकई, उसरकाम।  फारसी- आमलज। इंग्लिश- एम्बलिक माइरोबेलेन। लैटिन- एम्बिलिका आफिसिनेलिस। 

*
रासायनिक संघटन : आंवला  के 100 ग्राम रस में 921 मि.ग्रा. और गूदे में 720 मि.ग्रा. विटामिन सी  पाया जाता है। आर्द्रता 81.2, प्रोटीन 0.5, वसा 0.1, खनिज द्रव्य 0.7,  कार्बोहाइड्रेट्स 14.1, कैल्शियम 0.05, फॉस्फोरस 0.02, प्रतिशत, लौह 1.2  मि.ग्रा., निकोटिनिक एसिड 0.2 मि.ग्रा. पाए जाते हैं। इसके अलावा इसमें  गैलिक एसिड, टैनिक एसिड, शर्करा (ग्लूकोज), अलब्यूमिन, काष्ठौज आदि तत्व भी  पाए जाते हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*उपयोग :* त्रिफला की 3  औषधियों में से आंवला एक है। इसे सूखे चूर्ण के रूप में अन्य औषधियों के  साथ नुस्खे के रूप में और अचार, चटनी, मुरब्बे के रूप में सेवन किया जाता  है। च्यवनप्राश, ब्राह्मरसायन, धात्री लौह और धात्री रसायन आदि आयुर्वेदिक  योग तैयार करने में आंवला काम आता है। यह अनेक रोगों को नष्ट करने वाला  पोषक, धातुवर्द्धक और रसायन है। आयुर्वेद ने इसे 'अमृतफल' कहा है। 

विटामिन  सी ऐसा नाजुक तत्व होता है जो गर्मी के प्रभाव से नष्ट हो जाता है, लेकिन  मजे की बात यह है कि आंवला  में विद्यमान विटामिन सी किसी भी सूरत में नष्ट  नहीं होता। यह सदाबहार फल सभी ऋतुओं में चटनी, मुरब्बा, अचार, चूर्ण,  अवलेह आदि के रूप में गुणकारी बना रह सकता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आंवला के प्रयोग* 

ताजे  आंवला जो खूब अच्छे पके और बड़े आकार के हों, बिना दाग वाले हों इकट्ठा  कीजिए। जितने अधिक से अधिक आंवला इकट्ठे कर सकें कीजिए, क्योंकि ये खराब तो  होते नहीं। आप इन्हें सुखाकर रख सकते हैं।

आंवलों  को बड़े सरोते से काटकर इसकी गुठली निकाल दें और धूप में सुखाकर बोरे में  या कनस्तरों में भरकर रख लीजिए। अच्छी तरह सूखा आंवला खराब नहीं होगा।

*  एक साबुत आंवला दाल या शाक बनते समय शुरू से ही डाल दीजिए तो यह दाल-शाक  बनने के दौरान पक जाएगा। आंवले को ठण्डा होने पर मसलकर इसमें शकर या मिश्री  मिलाकर भोजन के साथ शाक की तरह खाते जाइए। इस प्रकार आप एक आंवला प्रतिदिन  भोजन के साथ तब तक खाते रहिए जब तक आपको हरा व ताजा आंवला मिलता रहे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

आंवले के अन्य लाभ :  नेत्र ज्योति बढ़ना, बाल मजबूत होना, सिर दर्द दूर होना, चक्कर, नकसीर,  दांत-मसूड़ों की खराबी दूर होना, कब्ज, रक्त विकार, चर्म रोग, पाचन शक्ति  में खराबी, रक्ताल्पता, बल-वीर्य में कमी, बेवक्त बुढ़ापे के लक्षण प्रकट  होना, फेफड़ों की खराबी, श्वास रोग, क्षय, दौर्बल्य, पेट कृमि, यकृत की  कमजोरी व खराबी, स्वप्नदोष, धातु विकार, हृदय विकार, उदर विकार, मूत्र  विकार आदि अनेक व्याधियों के घटाटोप को दूर करने के लिए अकेला आंवला ही  काफी है। 

*बस लगातार नियमपूर्वक 1 या 2 आंवले रोज खाना शर्त है। 3-4 माह में ही कायापलट होने लगेगी।*

----------


## logical indian

गजब जनाब <<<<<< पर आवला बोत खाटा होता है इसे कच्चा खाने का कोई उत्तम तरीका बताए <<<< जनाब <<

----------


## Kamal Ji

> गजब जनाब <<<<<< पर आवला बोत खाटा होता है इसे कच्चा खाने का कोई उत्तम तरीका बताए <<<< जनाब <<


हल्का सा नमक लगा कर खाएं.....

----------


## donsplender

मित्र कमलजी मुझे मुंग,चना,गेंहु आदि कौन—कौनसे अनाज नाश्ते के लिए अंकुरित हो सकते है ? अंकुरित करने का अच्छा तरिका क्या है ? क्या इसके लिए कोई उपकरण आता है ?
साथ ही अंकुरित अनाज से बननने वाली स्वादीष्ट व हेल्दी डिश बनाने की विधि भी बताईयेगा !!

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> *आंवला के प्रयोग* 
> 
> ताजे  आंवला जो खूब अच्छे पके और बड़े आकार के हों, बिना दाग वाले हों इकट्ठा  कीजिए। जितने अधिक से अधिक आंवला इकट्ठे कर सकें कीजिए, क्योंकि ये खराब तो  होते नहीं। आप इन्हें सुखाकर रख सकते हैं।
> 
> आंवलों  को बड़े सरोते से काटकर इसकी गुठली निकाल दें और धूप में सुखाकर बोरे में  या कनस्तरों में भरकर रख लीजिए। अच्छी तरह सूखा आंवला खराब नहीं होगा।
> 
> *  एक साबुत आंवला दाल या शाक बनते समय शुरू से ही डाल दीजिए तो यह दाल-शाक  बनने के दौरान पक जाएगा। आंवले को ठण्डा होने पर मसलकर इसमें शकर या मिश्री  मिलाकर भोजन के साथ शाक की तरह खाते जाइए। इस प्रकार आप एक आंवला प्रतिदिन  भोजन के साथ तब तक खाते रहिए जब तक आपको हरा व ताजा आंवला मिलता रहे।


क्या आवला जो की खट्टा होता हे , दाल या शाक के साथ पकने को रखेंगे तो उसकी खटास से दाल शाक को गलने (पकने ) मे दिक्कत नहीं आएगी ?

----------


## pkj21

badhia sutra hai jankari wala

----------


## comred756

> आज कल बाज़ार में एक बहुत उत्तम वास्तु आई हुयी है , 
> गुणों की खान/भंडार है... विटामिन 'सी' से भरपूर ...... वह है आंवला.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> आंवला विटामिन 'सी' का  सर्वोत्तम और प्राकृतिक स्रोत है। इसमें विद्यमान विटामिन 'सी' नष्ट नहीं  होता। आंवला दाह, पाण्डु, रक्तपित्त, अरुचि, त्रिदोष, दमा, खांसी, श्वास  रोग, कब्ज, क्षय, छाती के रोग, हृदय रोग, मूत्र विकार आदि अनेक रोगों को  नष्ट करने की शक्ति रखता है। वीर्य को पुष्ट करके पौरुष बढ़ाता है, चर्बी  घटाकर मोटापा दूर करता है। सिर के केशों को काले, लम्बे व घने रखता है।  जैसे देवताओं में ब्रह्मा-विष्णु-महेश हैं वैसे ही आयुर्वेद में हरड़-बहेड़ा  और आंवला की कीर्ति है।


कमाल जी आपका ये सूत्र बहुत ही उपयोगी है आपने बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी दी है जिसका कोई मूल्यांकन संभव नहीं है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमाल जी आपका ये सूत्र बहुत ही उपयोगी है आपने बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी दी है जिसका कोई मूल्यांकन संभव नहीं है


DHNYVAAD DOST , N YAH SUTR MERAA HAI APITU KMAAL NAAM BHI MERAA NHI HAI.
BS AAP KML HI KAHEN.

----------


## donsplender

> मित्र कमलजी मुझे मुंग,चना,गेंहु आदि कौन—कौनसे अनाज नाश्ते के लिए अंकुरित हो सकते है ? अंकुरित करने का अच्छा तरिका क्या है ? क्या इसके लिए कोई उपकरण आता है ?
> साथ ही अंकुरित अनाज से बननने वाली स्वादीष्ट व हेल्दी डिश बनाने की विधि भी बताईयेगा !!


मित्र इसका उद्धार भी करो...!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र इसका उद्धार भी करो...!!


Sorry Don bhaai ji, meri nzr is post par nhi padi thi...
Anaaj aadi ankurit krne ke liye  ek brtan aata hai uskaa naam hai SPROUT MAKER.
bs jaao jaldi se use lekar aao, usi ke andar chapi huyi hai ankurit krne kii vidhi.
ab dish bnaane ke liye.....

dost dish ko heldi  bnane ke liye sirf isme chhonk lg sktaa hai. alg alg treeke se.
dish rich bnaani hai to ghee aur nuts ka prog kr skte hain.
raytaa bnaa skte hain hlki si bhaap dekr ( glaa kr ),
pyaaz ka chhonk jeere ka heeng kaa dhniye kaa pudeene kaa chhonk ya khushbuu aadi change kr skte hain.

aalu pneer aadi dal kar jo chhote chhote kte hue hon...
 isme jeeraa aadi kuchh bhi svaad bdl bdl kr koyi sbji bhi bnaa skte hain.

kuch aur kahnaa puuchhnaa ho to vh bhi btaayen.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या आवला जो की खट्टा होता हे , दाल या शाक के साथ पकने को रखेंगे तो उसकी खटास से दाल शाक को गलने (पकने ) मे दिक्कत नहीं आएगी ?


aap theek kah re hain dost khtaas se pakne me deri lgti hai aur prouper pakti bhi nhi hai.
daal aadi me daalne se ise mheen kaaten v daal aadi jb glne vaali ho tabhi daalen.
yaar aajkl srdiyaa hain yah nemt kudrat ne chahunor bikheri huyi hai....
aap pudeene, methi, desi mongre aadi ki chtni bnaayen tb iska pryog kren , 

ek aur resipi jo bhut aasaan hai btata hun......
meethi hai yah....
aap aadhaa kilo mote mote aanvle le len.
aapinhen kis len ( kddu kss )
isme aadhaa kilo chimi daal kr padhyamaanch pr pkaa len. 

pkana kaise hai.........?

jb aap aanch par rkhenge to cheni aur aanvlaa paani chhodegaa. dheemi aanch par do teen shudh ghee daal kar pakne de,  jb glnaa shuru ho jaaye to isme chaar-paanch chhoti ilaaichi ko dbaa kr athvaa pees kr daalen sunhari hone tak bhuune thndaa hone par khaayen v khilaayen .Kamal Jiko yaad krnaa n bhuulen.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र इसका उद्धार भी करो...!!


likh diyaa hai bhaai ji.......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र कमलजी मुझे मुंग,चना,गेंहु आदि कौन—कौनसे अनाज नाश्ते के लिए अंकुरित हो सकते है ? अंकुरित करने का अच्छा तरिका क्या है ? क्या इसके लिए कोई उपकरण आता है ?
> साथ ही अंकुरित अनाज से बननने वाली स्वादीष्ट व हेल्दी डिश बनाने की विधि भी बताईयेगा !!


hmaare yahaan laal moth ki daal ko ankurit karke, chno ko bhigo kr ubaal kar, usme uble v chhile hue aalu kaat kr nmk bhunaa jeeraa , laal v hri mirch , ( are yar munh me pani aa gyaa ) neembu , hraa dhniyaa apne svaadanusaar milaa kar .. are baba ab to khaa hi lo inhen.
uah kisi any ankurit ke saath bhi try kren.... kyaa nteejaa nikle suuchit kren.

----------


## donsplender

> Sorry Don bhaai ji, meri nzr is post par nhi padi thi...
> Anaaj aadi ankurit krne ke liye  ek brtan aata hai uskaa naam hai SPROUT MAKER.
> bs jaao jaldi se use lekar aao, usi ke andar chapi huyi hai ankurit krne kii vidhi.
> ab dish bnaane ke liye.....
> 
> dost dish ko heldi  bnane ke liye sirf isme chhonk lg sktaa hai. alg alg treeke se.
> dish rich bnaani hai to ghee aur nuts ka prog kr skte hain.
> raytaa bnaa skte hain hlki si bhaap dekr ( glaa kr ),
> pyaaz ka chhonk jeere ka heeng kaa dhniye kaa pudeene kaa chhonk ya khushbuu aadi change kr skte hain.
> ...




धन्यवाद मित्र ! अब बाजार जाकर अंकुरण करने वाले उपकरण को ढुंढता हू !

----------


## donsplender

> hmaare yahaan laal moth ki daal ko ankurit karke, chno ko bhigo kr ubaal kar, usme uble v chhile hue aalu kaat kr nmk bhunaa jeeraa , laal v hri mirch , ( are yar munh me pani aa gyaa ):422: neembu , hraa dhniyaa apne svaadanusaar milaa kar .. are baba ab to khaa hi lo inhen.
> uah kisi any ankurit ke saath bhi try kren.... kyaa nteejaa nikle suuchit kren.



यानि एक बात कन्फर्म कर दी की बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट डिश बनती है !! :):

----------


## Kamal Ji

> यानि एक बात कन्फर्म कर दी की बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट डिश बनती है !! :):


nihsndeh....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

Ek  resipi jo bhut aasaan hai btata hun......
meethi hai yah....

aap aadhaa kilo mote mote aanvle le len.
aapinhen kis len ( kddu kss )
isme aadhaa kilo chimi daal kr padhyamaanch pr pkaa len. 

pkana kaise hai.........?

jb aap aanch par rkhenge to cheni aur aanvlaa paani chhodegaa. dheemi aanch par do teen shudh ghee daal kar pakne de, jb glnaa shuru ho jaaye to isme chaar-paanch chhoti ilaaichi ko dbaa kr athvaa pees kr daalen sunhari hone tak bhuune thndaa hone par khaayen v khilaayen .Kamal Jiko yaad krnaa n bhuulen.

* एक रेसिपी जो बहुत आसान है बताता हूं
मीठी है यह
आप आधा किलो मोटे मोटे आंवले लें
आप इन्हें किस लें (कद्दू कस)
इसमें आधा किलो चीनी डाल कर मध्यम आंच पर पका लें
पकाना कैसे है....
जब आप आंच पर रखेंगे तो चीनी और आंवला छोड़ेगा, धीमी आंच पर दो तीन शुद्ध घी दाल कर पकने दें, जब गलना शुरू हो जाये तो इसमें चार-पांच छोटी इलायची सच दबा कर अथवा पीस कर डालें सुरहरी होने तक भूने ठंडा होने पर खयें व खिलायें, कमल जी को याद करना न भूलें।

----------


## Yatuswami

अदभुत 
धन्यवाद।

----------


## Kamal Ji

mere yahan srdiyon me 100 graam gud ko pani me daal kar, thoda pighlaa kar, usme lagbhg ded chmamch vh adrk powder rup vali ka aur ded chmmach shudh ghe daal kar ek do ubaal aane par thoda thndaa kar ke grm grm khaayen.( aap chahen to ghee ke saath do chmmach kuta hua baadaam bhi dal skte hain.
main yah aapko nhi नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye laabhkari siddh hai.

is me ghee ya baadaam n bhi koyi daalna chaahe koyi bat nhi.

----------


## Kamal Ji

lahsun adrk ki sbzi.....

Is ke liye zraaa bhi jyada kshtkrne kii aavshyktaa nhi hai.
is ke liye yah vidhi di ja rhi hai.......

Samgri.....
Sarson ka tel ya shudh ghee....bhunane ke liye ...ek ded kalchchi,
pyaaz.... ek paav,
lahsun.....150 graam,
adrak ....75/100 graam,
tmatar.... ek pav,
grm masala ek chmmach,
hra dhniya,
nmk, mirch, laalmirch, hldi aap apne andaaze se athvaa svaad anusaar. 

Vidhi...
tel ya ghee grm kr len isme adrk, hri mirch, aur lahsun ka pest saaraa daal den,
achchi trh bhuun len,
pyaaz daal kar sunahri hone tak daale, tmatar daal karbaaki nmk aadi sb masaale dal den,isko bhi bhunane tak chlayen,
ab paani jitnaa chahiye utnaa daale ( koyi jyada gadi sbzi psnd krtaa hai koyi rse vaali, vaise rse vaali peene se naak bhi khulti hai srdi me yah Raam baan oshdhi ke rup me sbzi hai ha ha ha sbzi ke rup me oshdhi hai.) ....do teen ubaal aane parhraa dhniyaa daalen , fir......... are fir kyaa ise utaar lo yaar......Over kuk nhi krni.

isko bnayen khayen aur apne bchon ko bhi pyarse pilayen aur Kamal Ji ko yad to aap pahle sip me hi krenge.

----------


## Aeolian

chatpta sutr he

----------


## Kamal Ji

> chatpta sutr he


धन्यवाद और मैं आभार प्रकट करता  हूँ आपके द्वारा  लिखे दो शब्दों के लिए.

----------


## logical indian

गरम मसाला को भोजन बनाने के टेम भोजन मे मिलाते है या तो भोजन बन ने के बाद भोजन मे मिलाते है >> इनमे से सही कोन सा है >>>> जनाब >>>>>>

----------


## Kamal Ji

> गरम मसाला को भोजन बनाने के टेम भोजन मे मिलाते है या तो भोजन बन ने के बाद भोजन मे मिलाते है >> इनमे से सही कोन सा है >>>> जनाब >>>>>>


Sbzi kaun si bnayi ja rhi hai is pr yah bat laagu hoti hai....
n kii hr sbzi me.

Achha chlo ek nuktaa hi btaa detaa hun...
light sbzi / daal aadi me baad me ,
Aur jo rich sbzi/muten daal hoti hain, un me pahle bhi aur baad me bhi.

Kyi kyi sbzi muten me teen teen baar garm masala lgaya jata hai.
 Kisi me ( Koyi koyi fish ) ek bar bhi nhi...

----------


## cutelovedear

देशी स्वाद में अचार और पनीर से बना पिज़्ज़ा आजकल स्ट्रीट फूड में बहुत पसंद किया जा रहा है. अलग अलग तरह के अचार को पिज्जा सास में मिलाकर पिज्जा बेस के ऊपर लगाकर, पनीर से टापिंग करके बना पिज्जा आपको भी बहुत पसंद आयेगा.

----------


## cutelovedear

*आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Paneer Pickle Pizza*पिज्जा के आटे के लिये

मैदा - 2 कपओलिव ओइल - 2 टेबल स्पूननमक - आधा छोटी चम्मचचीनी - 1 छोटी चम्मचइन्स्टेन्ट ड्राई एक्टिव यीस्ट
 पिज्जा की टापिंग के लिये:

पनीर - 100 ग्राममोजेरीला चीज - 100 ग्रामपिज्जा सास - 2 टेबल स्पूनआम का हींग वाला अचार - 1 टेबल स्पून

----------


## cutelovedear

*विधि - How to make Paneer Pickle Pizza*पिज्जा का आटा लगाने के लिये, मैदा बड़े प्याले में ले लीजिये. हल्का गरम पानी ले लीजिये. मैदा में यीस्ट डाल दीजिये(इन्सटेन्ट ड्राई एक्टिव यीस्ट को अलग से गरम पानी में डालकर एक्टिव करने की आवश्यकता नहीं है), नमक, चीनी और 1 टेबल स्पून तेल भी आटे में डाल कर अच्छी तरह मिला दीजिये, और गुनगुने पानी की सहायता से नरम आटा गूंथ लीजिये. आटे को अच्छी तरह 5-6 मिनिट तक हाथ पर तेल लगाकर मसलते हुये चिकना कर लीजिये. गुथे आटे को ढककर 2 घंटे के लिये गरम जगह पर रख दीजिये, आटा (Pizaa dough)  फूल कर दुगना हो जायेगा.

----------


## cutelovedear

पिज्जा बनाइये: हाथ पर थोड़ा तेल लगाकर आटे को पंच करके थोड़ा सा मसल लीजिये और गोल लोई बना लीजिये, जिस ट्रे में पिज्जा बेक करना है, उसको थोड़ा सा तेल लगा कर चिकना कर लीजिये और आटे की लोई को ट्रे में रख लीजिये, हाथ की उंगलियों से दबाव देते हुये उसे 1/2 सेमी. की मोटाई में बड़ा कर, पिज्जा बेस तैयार कर लीजिये.  ओवन को 200 डि.से. पर प्री हीट करने के लिये रख दीजिये.

----------


## cutelovedear

पिज्जा के ऊपर टापिंग लगाइये: पिज्जा सास में अचार डालकर अच्छी तरह मिला लीजिये, अचार और सास के मिश्रण को पिज्जा बेस के ऊपर डालकर पतला पतला सारी सरफेस के ऊपर फैला लीजिये. पनीर को छोटे छोटे टुकड़े 1*1 सेमी के आकार में काट लीजिये, और अचार लगे पिज्जा बेस के ऊपर पनीर के टुकड़े थोड़ी थोड़ी दूर पर रख दीजिये. मोजेरीला चीज को कद्दूकस करके पनीर के टुकड़ों को ढकते हुये डालिये.

----------


## cutelovedear

पिज्जा ट्रे को ओवन में जाली स्टेन्ड के ऊपर रखिये, ओवन को 200 डि.से. पर 15 मिनिट के लिये सैट कर दीजिये, 15 मिनिट के बाद पिज्जा को चैक कीजिये, पिज्जा अभी किनारे से एकदम सफेद है, पिज्जा को 5 मि. इसी तापमान पर बेक कीजिये, चैक कीजिये और अभी पिज्जा किनारे से ब्राउन नहीं हुआ है तो चैक करते हुये समय बढ़ाते हुये पिज्जा को किनारे से गोल्डन ब्राउन होने तक और चीज के मैल्ट होने तक बेक कर लीजिये, ये बड़ा पिजा है 20-25 मिनिट में बेक होकर तैयार हो जाता है. अलग अलग ओवन में पिज्जा बेक करने में समय का थोड़ा फरक हो सकता है.

----------


## cutelovedear

बहुत अच्छा पनीर अचारी पिज्जा तैयार है, पिज्जा के ऊपर ओरगेनो पाउडर, क्रस्ड काली मिर्च या चिल्ली फ्लेक्स डाल कर सर्व कीजिये, और खाइये.

----------


## cutelovedear

सुझाव: 
1    पिज्जा की टोपिंग के लिये आम का कोई भी अचार या अचार का मसाला लिया जा सकता है.
2    ओलिव ओइल की जगह कोई भी कुकिंग ओइल ले सकते हैं. 
3    इतने आटे से एक बड़े पिज्जा की जगह 2 छोटे पिज्जा बनाये जा सकते हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी अनुपस्थिति में,
 इस सूत्र में पोस्ट करने वाले,
 सभी मित्रों को आभार प्रकट करता हूँ.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*स्*वाद और सेहत से भरी शकरकंद खीर*

शकरकंद में मौजूद ढेर सारे पौष्टिक तत्*व आपके पूरे स्*वास्*थ्*य को निखार सकते हैं। इसलिये इसे अपनी डाइट में जरुर लेना चाहिये। 
आज  आपको भाई उत्तराखंडी जी के कहने पर...
शकरकंद की खीर की  विधि बताऊंगा,  
जो कि काफी ज्*यादा स्*वादिष्*ट होती है। 
आप ने हर तरह की खीर का आनंद जरुर उठाया होगा,
 लेकिन जब आप शकरकंद की खीर खाएंगे तो,
 आपका जी और भी ज्*यादा ललचा जाएगा। 
इसे बनाते वक्*त ज्*यादा अधिक न गलाएं। 
अगर आप डाइट पर हैं,
 तो इसमें शक्*कर की जगह पर शुगर फ्री का प्रयोग कर सकते  हैं। 
हमेशा शकरकंद को दूध के उबल जाने के बाद ही डालें। 
तो इतनी सारी टिप्*स जान लेने के बाद चलिये शुरु करते हैं ,
शकरकंद की खीर बनाने की विधि।

*स्*वाद लीजिये खीर दिलरुबा का*कितने- 2 लोगों के लिये
तैयारी में समय- 10 मिनट
पकाने में समय- 20 मिनट

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सामग्री-*
शकरकंद- 2 पीसचीनी- 2 चम्*मचदूध- 1 लीटरबादाम- थोड़े से कटे हुएकाजू- 1 चम्*मच कटे हुएहरी इलायची पाउडर- 1 छोटा चम्*मचसूखा नारियल- 1 चम्*मचघी- 2 चम्*मच
*विधि -*
सबसे पहले शकरकंद को उबाल कर छील लें और उसे कद्दूकस कर लें।अब पैन में घी गरम करें।उसमें शकरकंद को हल्*का भून कर निकाल लें।इसी पैन में दूध को उबलने के लिये चढ़ा दें।जब दूध में एक उबाल आ जाए तब उसमें भुनी हुई शकरकंद, कटे हुए मेवे और इलायची पावडर डाल कर लगातार चलाएं।जब दूध गाढ़ा होने लगे तब इसमें चीनी डालें।गैस बंद कर दें और खीर को ठंडा कर लें।ऊपर से कटे हुए मेवे सजाएं और खीर को सर्व करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी मित्रों से निवेदन है......
यहाँ इस हिंदी मंच पर आते जाते रहा कीजिये.
आप भी आयें व् आपके पास इस मंच से जुड़े और भी स्द्स्यगन 
हैं उन्हें भी यहाँ आने के लिए प्रेरित कीजिये , फिर देखिये ये मंच सुचारू रूप से पूर्व की भाँती चल पड़ेगा.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

सत्य कहा आपने कमल साब >>>>>

----------


## Kamal Ji

मौसम नहि जो पल मे बदल जाऊ
जमीन से कहि दूर निकल जाऊ
पुराने वक्त का सिक्का हु यारो
मूजे फेक ना देना
बूरे दिनो मे शायद मै हि काम आ जाऊ.

----------


## Kamal Ji

भाई उत्तराखंडी जी को राम राम.
धन्यवाद उपरोक्त बात की सराहना के लिए.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*स्वीट कार्न पनीर बॉल*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*खाना खजाना*
*स्वीट कार्न पनीर बॉल बनाने की विधि, पार्टी स्टार्टर के रूप में अच्छा नाश्ता*

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

*नई दिल्ली*. स्वीट कार्न पनीर बॉल को किसी भी पार्टी के दौरान स्टार्टर के रूप में परोसा जाता है, गरमा गरम स्वीटकार्न पनीर बॉल चाय या कॉफी के साथ अच्छी लगती है। आईए जानते हैं इसे बनाने की विधि-

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आवश्यक सामग्री - Corn Paneer Balls recipe*स्वीट कार्न के दाने - 1 कप (100 ग्राम)
पनीर - 200 ग्राम
ब्रेड क्रम्बस - 2 ब्रेड के
कार्न फ्लोर - 3-4 टेबल स्पून
हरा धनियां - 2-3 टेबल स्पून बारीक कटा हुआ
अदरक - कद्दूकस किया हुआ 1 इंच टुकड़ा या 1 छोटी चम्मच पेस्ट
हरी मिर्च - 2-3 बारीक कटी हुई
नमक - 1 छोटी चम्मच से थोड़ा ज्यादा (स्वादानुसार)
काली मिर्च - 1/4 छोटी चम्मच
तेल - तलने के लिये

----------


## Kamal Ji

*विधि-* 

स्वीट कार्न के दाने उबलते पानी में डालिये और 5 मिनिट उबलने दीजिये, गैस बन्द कर दीजिये और स्वीट कार्न के दानों को पानी से निकाल लीजिये. उबाले हुये दाने मिक्सर जार में डालकर दरदरा पीस लीजिये। पनीर को कद्दूकस कर लीजिये, पिसे हुये स्वीटकार्न के दाने पनीर में डाल लीजिये, 2 छोटे चम्मच कार्न फ्लोर, हरी मिर्च, अदरक पेस्ट, थोड़ा सा नमक बचा कर, नमक भी डाल दीजिये, काली मिर्च भी डाल दीजिये, थोड़ी सी बचा लीजिये और हरा धनियां भी डाल दीजिये, सारी चीजों को अच्छी तरह मिलने तक अच्छी तरह मिला दीजिये। बाल बनाने के लिये मिश्रण तैयार है।

बचे हुये कार्न फ्लोर में थोड़ा पानी (2 टेबल स्पून पानी) डालिये और गुठलियां खतम होने तक घोल लीजिये, बचा हुआ नमक और काली मिर्च डालकर मिला दीजिये, सारी चीजें अच्छी तरह मिलने तक मिला लीजिये। मिश्रण से थोड़ा सा मिश्रण उठाइये, बाइन्ड करके गोल बाल बना लीजिये और अलग प्लेट में रखते जाइये, सारे मिश्रण से बाल बनाकर तैयार कर लीजिये, इतने मिश्रण से 30-32 बाल बना कर तैयार कर लीजिये। एक बाल उठाइये, कार्न फ्लोर के घोल में डालकर बाल को घुमा लीजिये, अब इसे ब्रेड क्रम्बस में डालिये और ब्रेड क्रम्बस को चारों ओर लपेट कर प्लेट में रख लीजिये. सारे बाल को ब्रेड क्रम्बस में लपेट कर प्लेट में रख लीजिये। ब्रेड क्रम्बस लपेटे हुये बाल को 15-20 मिनिट के लिये रख दीजिये, ये सैट हो जायेंगे।

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

प्रेम से बोलो गूगल बाबा जी की जय.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*खाना खजाना कमल जी के साथ.*
*लज्जतदार कचौड़ियां: मानसून में बारिश के साथ कचौड़ी और चटखदार चटनी.
या सर्दियों में खाने लायक .....बहुत सी चीज़ें.



आप सब के लिये ... सब  सुलभ है... 

बस आप यहाँ आप आ कर अपनी फरमाइश तो रखें.*

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

:up:*

लंदन.* अगर आपको अपनी थाली में खाना छोड़ने की आदत है और इसके लिए आपसे रेस्टोरेंट वाले फाइन मांगने लगें तो कैसा लगेगा। ऐसा ही नियम लंदन के एक रेस्टोरेंट में बनाया गया है। दरअसल खाने की बरबादी रोकने के लिए पेट्रीजिटा रेस्टोरेंट के प्रशासन ने यह नियम बनाया है। रेस्टोरेंट के नियम के अनुसार थाली में खाना बाकी छोड़ने पर पांच फ्रेंक का बिल जोड़ा जाएगा। वैसे पश्चिमी देशों में सबसे ज्यादा खाने की बर्बादी होती है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

खाना खजाना

खाने में टेस्ट नहीं है, जाने- खाने का स्वाद बढ़ाने के ये 5 तरीके.





मगर इस के लिए आपको मुझे यह सब बताने के लिए कहना होगा.

तभी तो मैं यह सब आपके समक्ष रखने का यत्न करूंगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तिल-खोया की चक्की*500 ग्राम तिल (धुले हुए), मावा 500 ग्राम, शक्कर 500 ग्राम, आधा चम्मच इलायची पावडर, बारीक कटे बादाम-पिस्ता 100 ग्राम। थोड़ी-सी बादाम डेकोरेशन के लिए। 

*विधि :*

सबसे पहले तिल कड़ाही में डालकर हल्के-से भून लें। अब मावे को भून लें। भुनी हुई तिल ठंडी होने पर मिक्सर में चलाकर दरदरी पीस लें। 

शक्कर में पानी डालकर चाशनी बनाएं। चाशनी में तिल, मावा, इलायची, बादाम, पिस्ता की कतरन डालें और अच्छी तरह मिलाएं। अब एक थाली में घी की चिकनाई का हाथ लगाकर मिश्रण को चारों तरफ फैला दें। ऊपर से बादाम से सजाएं। थोड़ी ठंडी होने पर चाकू की सहायता से काट लें। लीजिए लजीज तिल-खोया की चक्की तैयार है। अब पेश करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सर्दियों की स्पेशल डिश : खजूर की चटनी**सामग्री :*

100 ग्राम खजूर, 1/2 चम्मच लाल मिर्च पावडर, 1/2 चम्मच भुना जीरा पावडर, 1/4 चम्मच काला नमक, नमक स्वादानुसार।



*विधि :*

सबसे पहले सभी खजूर के बीच में से गुठली निकाल दें, फिर धोकर इसमें एक कप पानी डाल दें। 2 घंटे के लिए भीगने दें। 5 मिनट के लिए पकाए और ब्लेंडर में बारीक पीस लें। 

अब इसमें लाल मिर्च पावडर, जीरा पावडर, काला और सादा नमक डालकर अच्छी तरह मिला लें। लीजिए खजूर की चटनी तैयार है। इसे रोटी या पराठे के साथ पेश करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चटपटे लाजवाब फलाहारी फिंगर चिप्स*
250 ग्राम कच्चे आलू, पाव कप सिंघाड़ा या राजगिरा आटा, काली मिर्च पावडर आधा चम्मच, सेंधा नमक स्वादानुसार, तलने के लिए तेल अथवा घी। 



*विधि :* 

आलू को छिलकर 3-4 इंच के आकार में टुकड़ों में काट लें। उन पर *सिंघाड़ा या राजगिरा आटा लगाकर 10-15 मिनट के लिए रख दें। तत्पश्चात एक कड़ाही में तेल गरम करके आलू को कुरकुरे होने तक तल लें। 

ऊपर से काली मिर्च पावडर और नमक बुरका कर फलाहारीफिंगर चिप्स सर्व करें। 

नोट : आप चाहे तो मसाले के तौर पर बाजार में उपलब्ध फलाहारी मसाला भी उपयोग कर सकते है।

----------


## ADORABLE

*कोई मुझे ब्रेड रोल बनाना सिखाएगा ???*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *कोई मुझे ब्रेड रोल बनाना सिखाएगा ???*


अत्यंत आसान।
ब्रेड पकोड़ा बनाना मुश्किल और ब्रेड रोल बेहद आसान।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सर्व प्रथम ब्रेड रोल के अंदर भरावन तैयार करें।

भरावन आपकी मर्ज़ी है जिसका मर्जी बना लें।
आलू का, पनीर का ,  चाउमिन का, कीमे का आदि आदि।
रिफाइंड लगभग 3/4 लीटर एक कढ़ाही में गर्म होने के लिए रखें।

एक 8 - 9 इंच चोड़े 4 - 5 इंच गहरे बॉल में पानी रख लें।
अब भरावन थोडा सा अलग करें।
एक ब्रेड पीस हाथ में लेकर पानी में बड़े आराम से डाल कर 
बड़े आराम से हथेली पर रखें और भरावन को बीच में रख कर ब्रेड को बड़े आराम से लपेट कर एक बड़े करेले जैसा आकार दे दें।

गर्म आंच पर सुनहरी भूरा होने पर निकाल लें।
हरी चटनी के साथ परोसे।
खाएं और खिलाएं कमल जी को याद करें।

----------


## nitin1984

अति उत्तम!! बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट व्यंजन है!

----------

